# 1st player notation



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 16, 2019)

1st player notation - which symbol do you prefer to use? 1º or 1.
I see both but not sure if there's a standard preferred one these days?

- quick extra clarification: I'm not talking about strings here, primarily winds and brass. And I’m only concerned with conventions in the full score here, not parts. Thanks!


----------



## JJP (Dec 16, 2019)

I usually use "1." and "2." and that also is what I see most commonly today. It seems the clearest with less chance of misinterpretation.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 16, 2019)

JJP said:


> I usually use "1." and "2." and that also is what I see most commonly today. It seems the clearest with less chance of misinterpretation.


This seems overly complex I misinterpret this to mean use your "first" finger or your "second" finger which is either the pinky and ring fingers or else the index and middle fingers, depending on which way you count from, and depending on whether you believe thumbs to be fingers. I think it's easier just to point at the person you want to play.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 16, 2019)

chillbot said:


> This seems overly complex I misinterpret this to mean use your "first" finger or your "second" finger which is either the pinky and ring fingers or else the index and middle fingers, depending on which way you count from, and depending on whether you believe thumbs to be fingers. I think it's easier just to point at the person you want to play.



Be careful which finger you use, though.


----------



## purple (Dec 16, 2019)

I've sometimes seen "I." but as a player it is clearer and stands out to me more to see 1º or "1st" or "solo" or "One player". But those last couple assume a small section.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 16, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Be careful which finger you use, though.


I have a special finger reserved for you.


----------



## JJP (Dec 16, 2019)

purple said:


> I've sometimes seen "I."



I prefer arabic numerals because roman numerals are easier to mis-read. When printed small and read quickly, "II" may be hard to distinguish from a "I". "1." and "2." are less likely to be confused. 

However I have a bias towards making things readable from across the room because of my time as a percussionist and also my experiences as a music copyist.


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 17, 2019)

I tend to use most frequently in my orchestral engraving projects 1. 2. 3. etc. Some clients thought prefer the option 1º, 2º, etc. Personally I prefer the first choice.

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 17, 2019)

First chair strings is "solo". "One player" can work too, it would depend if you want them to belt it out or be part of the "ensemble". Never write "1" for strings, ever. As Chillbot pointed out, that's a finger. It's not the middle finger, that would be "2", but it's a finger nonetheless.


----------



## whgoss (Dec 17, 2019)

I would avoid using roman numerals as that can be confused as an indication of which string to play on.


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 17, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> First chair strings is "solo". "One player" can work too, it would depend if you want them to belt it out or be part of the "ensemble". Never write "1" for strings, ever. As Chillbot pointed out, that's a finger. It's not the middle finger, that would be "2", but it's a finger nonetheless.


Thanks @Sears Poncho I should have clarified that here I'm basically talking about winds and brass, where you'd sometimes have a couple of oboes a2, sometimes divisi, and sometimes just one or the other player (i.e. 1. or 2.). Yes for strings I'd generally always use 'solo' etc too.


----------



## JT (Dec 17, 2019)

Carlos Lopez-Real said:


> Thanks @Sears Poncho I should have clarified that here I'm basically talking about winds and brass, where you'd sometimes have a couple of oboes a2, sometimes divisi, and sometimes just one or the other player (i.e. 1. or 2.). Yes for strings I'd generally always use 'solo' etc too.


Well if that's true and you're talking about oboes or clarinets or other wind instruments, then you should be using separate parts anyway. There should be no need to bother with divisi. Leave divisi in the score but separate them into individual parts.


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 17, 2019)

JT said:


> Well if that's true and you're talking about oboes or clarinets or other wind instruments, then you should be using separate parts anyway. There should be no need to bother with divisi. Leave divisi in the score but separate them into individual parts.


Yes I’m only talking about the full score here - again I should have clarified.


----------



## Rob (Dec 18, 2019)

On 99% of the scores I work on it's 1. 2. etc. 
"1. solo" in case of strings


----------



## mikeh-375 (Dec 18, 2019)

The term divisi is only used for strings.


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 18, 2019)

mikeh-375 said:


> The term divisi is only used for strings.


Yes you're quite right @mikeh-375, although as a professional woodwind session player I've come across it occasionally in charts too


----------

